# Regent Strip Thermometer: How to read it ?



## Mikelodeon (Aug 6, 2008)

Hi everybody,

I have an Regent Strip Thermometer in my tank (I bought it the together), and I don't know how to read it properly, I can see three bright different colors on it BUT I would like to know which one is the right one.

Can somebody help me with this? I want to make a right reading from this strip.

I was looking for some information in Internet but I couldn't find anything.

Thank you


----------



## iceblue (Apr 27, 2004)

You could try the reviews section of the Forum for opinions on strip gauge. Personally, I don't like them. I lost some fish due to their inaccuracy. I now use the old fashioned mercury and glass thermometers. They haven't failed me yet.


----------

